# Netzwerk > Linux als Server >  Squid und Laufzeitfehler

## Linux_fetischist

Hi, 

mein Squid Proxy funktioniert wunderbar nur bei der Seite www.clanbase.de gibts 30 mal nen Laufzeitfehler in Zeile 152. Wenn ich den Proxy ausschalte und die Verbindung nur über den Router schicke dann geht alles. Schalte ich Squid auf dem Router wieder an gehts wieder nicht.
Hat einer eine Idee woran das liegen kann ?


  -Linux Fetischist

----------

